# DirectX 9.0 SDK Extras: DirectMusic Producer: Jan 30



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

DirectMusic® Producer is the authoring tool that allows composers and sound designers to create content for DirectX® audio. We've packaged the DirectMusic Producer download separately so composers and DirectMusic Producer enthusiasts can free themselves from downloading the entire DirectX SDK. Review the DirectMusic Producer Release Notes (contained in the DirectMusic Producer download) for more information about this release. 
For more information please see http://msdn.microsoft.com/directx

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows XP

This download requires 75.5 MB free disk space to unpack

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6e-b383-466b-a3ee-5a655bf5db8c&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

